# CYCLOGEST



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

I HAVE BEEN ADVISED TO USE CYCLOGEST PESSARIES FROM DAY 13 AS MY WOMB LINING IS THIN.  HOWEVER I HAVE HEARD THAT ITS BETTER NOT TO USE THEM UNTILL AFTER OVULATION.  I AM TAKING CLOMID 100MG.  THANKS, LILIWEN


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would agree that you don't want to start Cyclogest till after ovulation as it can stop ovulation occuring.

Ruth


----------

